# Forever 21 in Hot Water due to Models Skin Color



## cots (Dec 19, 2018)

It seems some racist bigots are upset that the model Forever 21 is using in one of their advertisements for a product is White. Where is the public outcry?

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/for...nda-forever-sweatshirt-website-214039032.html


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 19, 2018)

> the same idiots cry about the same thing as ever.
Move along, nothing to watch.

Like, seriously. These people are unable to find anything useful to do with their lives and they just pick up random shit to attack. And considering that they are not some big group but like few thousands WORLDWIDE that is just all mouth no work, then ignoring them is the best option...


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Dec 19, 2018)

I peeped the link.It is sad that they targeted the model for being white. I would rather make fun of the colors and slogan used on the sweater instead of his skin color. Technically, the design looks sorta weird. Yet still, this would have never been an issue if a famous celebrity was wearing the product on instagram or twitter. Since you know, marketing works in mysterious ways when done right.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 19, 2018)

Fake outrage is the worst kind of outrage.


----------



## Chary (Dec 19, 2018)

Tumblr strikes again


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2018)

I hope those people never procreate and are rendered sterile.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 19, 2018)

Now if someone complained about a black model wearing "white person" clothes, there'd be a public crucifixion.


----------



## Kigiru (Dec 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope those people never procreate and are rendered sterile.



Too late. There's already so many on the internet on "trangender babies" and other clearly hurtful for children things done by these creatures that my head just can't take it.
Tho on the brighter side, between Wahmen with permament PSM, people claiming that their gender is aubergine and very efeminate "men" drinking alot of soy milk they have way harder road to procreation. Breeding SJWs is like breeding Great Pandas - we should make a small party everytime they give birth or something.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2018)

Wakanda!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 19, 2018)

nothing has ever been as clearly a false flag situation as this.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 19, 2018)

Shit, I thought I was a fan of the Black Panther movie, but as a white man, apparently I'm not allowed to be.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Shit, I thought I was a fan of the Black Panther movie, but as a white man, apparently I'm not allowed to be.



No thanks to people on Twitter being oversensitive p*ssies.


----------



## andyhappypants (Dec 19, 2018)

What a crock of shit! Since when do we have rules over who can wear what? More shit to incite racism


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2018)

andyhappypants said:


> What a crock of shit! Since when do we have rules over who can wear what? More shit to incite racism



These people who are being whinging babies need to grow a pair.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 19, 2018)

andyhappypants said:


> What a crock of shit! Since when do we have rules over who can wear what? More shit to incite racism


although wakanda is fake (like this uproar) i think eminem said it best . . ." African symbols and medallions represent Black Power
And we ain't know what it meant, me and my man Howard
And Butter would go to the mall
With 'em all over our necks like we're showin' 'em off
Not knowin' at all we was being laughed at
'You ain't even half black! You ain't 'posed to have that,'"
. . . its not about the sweater but the representation associated with the slogan as in the movie its viewed as a symbol of wakanda's power and the people of wakanda are black . . .
oh and of course we have rules (not laws but respected rules) on what is appropriate or not to wear . . . as a white man try wearing a pointy white hoody with white pants down the street and see how that goes for you,  or a tee shirt that says "Nazis forever"


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2018)

My biggest issue with this ad campaign is that they have an attractive person wearing a comic book shirt  ;O; 

Dorks  ;O;


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2018)

Some of those tweets are fake. They’re even admitting they are doing fake outrage as a joke.


----------



## fst312 (Dec 19, 2018)

Who cares if the person they used is white, you just told me white people can’t buy that shirt.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2018)

Pass. Not going to be half as amusing as that Coolest monkey in the jungle shirt nonsense this time last year.


----------



## petethepug (Dec 19, 2018)

That could be the case despite having threads in misconnected settings.
In other words how do you know if someone is really racist or not.

To put things in another perspective; after everything we have seen happen from the stone age to the lost ark how can we all safely agree that no one makes fun of another person without agreeing to disagree? (Or vice versa.)

Do we really need to make a strong predicament to overhaul or change peoples backgrounds or perspectives? That seems to be the thesis with this thread so far it looks like.



I'm sorry I couldn't have gotten to this sooner, if I could it would have been easy to stomp a foot under the bridge so to speak dspite things getting out of control or into the water. This is me speaking on behalf on a topic that neither exists or a topic that people well know about

To put another thing into perspective. Our love for foundation has proven strong ground or point especially in dark times or settings. (Light never fades, only dawn.)


----------

